# عالم حواء > عالم الطبخ > المعجنات و السندويشات >  تقرير عن عجينة العشر دقائق خاصة والعجائن عامة - أسرار ومعلومات عامة بالصور

## شكولاتةuae

لقد جاءت فكرة إنشاء تقرير عن عجينة ال10 دقائق وعن أساسيات العجائن عامة من واقع الأسئلة والاستفسارات الواردة إلي ، والسبب هو أنني وجميع العضوات عند إضافة موضوع جديد عن أي نوع من العجائن أو الفطائر فإننا نعرضها بالطريقة المعتادة وهي صور المكونات والحشوات ثم طريقة العجن ثم نخبزها ، ولكننا نجهل أن هناك فئة من الأخوات المبتدئات في صناعة المعجنات تصعب عليهم بعض المراحل التي تكون مبهمة كأساسيات ومبادئ المعجائن مثل طرق جمع المكونات وعجنها وتخميرها وتشكيلها فتكون أسألتهم لماذا أحصل على عجينة قاسية مع أنني قد التزمت بالمقادير بدقة؟ هل اجعل العجينة ترتاح بعد العجن وبعد التشكيل؟ العجينة تكون لينة وتلزق في اليد إذا كيف سأشكلها؟ كيف ألف العجين كالكروسان ؟ ومن هذه الأسئلة التي نعرفها جميعاً لذا أقترح أن ننشأ ملف يحتوي على جميع الأسرار والأفكار التي تجعل جميع الأخوات يحصلون على عجينة جيدة ولذيذة وهشة في كل مرة . 











أقدم للجميع هذا الملف على أمل الاستفادة منهم في جميع ما يخص العجائن ولا أطمع أخواتي إلى في دعائكم لي في ظهر الغيب أن يعوضني الله خير عن جميع المأسي والأحزان 

بسم الله نبدأ 



*أولا " اختيار المواد 

الدقيق* 

يعد اختيار المواد التي تدخل في صناعة العجين أحد أهم العوامل الرئيسية في نجاحها حيث أن اختيار المواد الممتازة والطازجة سيجعلنا نحصل على نتيجة رائعة جدا أما المواد الرديئة و ليست بجيدة فمن خالها نحصل على العكس تماماً. وكما نعرف فإن الطحين هو الركيزة الأساسية لأية عجينة سواء عجينة ال10 دقائق أو غيرها لذا من الواجب أن يكون الطحين جديدا وطازجا ويفضل حفظة في الفريز حيث أن جو الخليج يفسد الدقيق ويجعله مخبأ للسوس والدود .












وأنواع الدقيق كثيرة ولكن يفضل استخدام (الكويتي الفاخر) لأن نقائه وجودته عاليه شرط الحفاظ عليه وتخزينه جيدا كما سبق وأسلفنا . يأتي ثانيا الدقيق الذي يحتوي على خميرة وعادة ما يكتب عليه (خاص للحلويات والمعجنات) ولكن في حال استخدامه يجب التقليل من كمية الخيمرة المضافة في المقادير فمثلا إذا استخدام هذا الدقيق في عجينة ال10 دقائق وكمية الخيمرة في المقادير هي 2 ملعقة أكل فإن يجب تقلل كمية الخيمرة إلى النص إذا ستكون الكمية الصحيحة هو 1 ملعقة أكل خميرة .
كما أن هناك نوع أمريكي نزل مؤخرا إلى الأسواق وهو نوع ممتاز جدا حيث يمنح المعجنات لون أبيض ناصح وهشاش غير طبيعية وقد جربته في عدد كبير من المعجنات والفطاير والكيك أيضا وأعطاء نتيجة غير متوقعة .

























والرائع في الأمر أنه مصنع في دولة الإمارات العربية المتحدة بتصريح من الشركة الأم يعني اسمه الطحين الامريكي بس في واقع الأمر مصنع دولتنا الحبيبة يعني نستخدمه ونحنا . لاحظوا في المعلومات المدونة بالانجليزي وبالعربي على أطراف العلبة في الصورة أعلاه.

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

طريقة عمل فطيرة الزعتر سهلة ولذيذه 
طريقة عمل البف باستري بالقشطة والقرفة 
طريقة عمل مافن التفاح والقرفة من اشهى... 
طريقة عمل كوكيز البطاطا الحلوة والشوفان صحي... 
طريقة عمل كوكيز السكر سهل ولذيذ حصري 
طريقة عمل بسكوت الزنجبيل والشوفان 
طريقة عمل خبز القرع من اشهى وصفات الشتاء حصري 
طريقة عمل مافن الكوسة بالليمون صحي ولذيذ 
طريقة عمل فطيرة الزعتر والجين سهلة ولذيذه 
طريقة عمل خبز التوست في البيت

----------


## شكولاتةuae

للخميرة دور فعال في جعل العجينة تنفش وتصبح هشة بعد الخبز ولكن يجب التحري عن الخميرة الجيدة لأننا إذا استخدمنا خميرة سئه فإننا سنشعر بطعم ورائحة غير مستساغة في العجينة والفطائر لذا ومن خلال تجربتي لأنواع مختلفة فإننا أنصح فاستخدام الخميرة (Pakmaya) بالإضافة إلى الأنواع الجيدة الأخرى وأيضا يراعا التقيد الشديد والتام بمقدار الخميرة في العجين واستخدام الملاعق المطلوبة للقياس الجيد والدقيق حيث يمكن التقيد بالمقدار أو التقليل ولكن لا يسمح بالزيادة أبدا لماذا يمكن التقليل ؟ لأن جونا في الأمارات حار صيفاً وإذا أردت عمل عجين ال10 دقائق في منتصف فصل الصيف فإنني سوف أحتاج فقط إلى ملعقة واحدة لنتخيل أخواتي أن أريد أن أعمل الفطائر لضرورة ولكن عندي دخولي المطبخ أن التكيف مغلق وأنا حرارة المطبخ مرتفعة فإذا أضفت مقدار ال2 ملعقة أكل خيمرة لعجينة العشر دقائق فإنها مع الجو الحار ستتفاعل سريعا جدا جدا حتى وأنا أقوم بالتشكيل والتقطيع فبتالي ستتخمر زيادة عن اللزوم . المطلوب خواتي مراعاة الجو العام 












*مواد أخرى ذات تأثير إيجابي على العجائن

العسل* 
تنصحني والدتي دائماً بإضافة ملعقة عسل نحل إلى أية عجينة أصنعها والغاية من العسل هو إعطاء الفطاير أو الخبز مزيد من الهشاشة كما انه يجعلها تضل طرية لفترة أطول. (من واقع تجربة).

----------


## شكولاتةuae

*المعايير والنسب:*كما تعرفون يا أخواتي فإن الأدوات المستخدمة لقياس مقادير عجينة ال10 دقائق هي (كوب جبن بوك240مل وهو لقياس الطحين والزيت والماء – فنجان القهوة لقياس السكر – أما ملعقة الطعام العادية فهي لقياس الخميرة ، والحليب ) 















الطحين يجب أن يكون ممسوح من على أعلى الفنجان وليس كجبل حتى تكون المقاييس مضبوطة ، عند قياس الخميرة تكون الملعقة ممسوحة لأني قوام الخميرة انسيابي أم الحليب فيكون على شكل بودرة فيجب أن تكون الملعقة مليانة على شكل جبل .





*خلط مكونات عجينة العشر دقائق :*


مثل ما نعرف جميعا هذي هي مكونات عجينة ال10 دقائق

المجموعة الأولى 
2 كوب طحين 
2 كوب ماء 
2 ملعقة حليب بودرة 
فنجان ملعقة سكر 
2 ملعقة خميرة 

المجموعة الثانية 

3 أكواب طحين 
1/2 كوب زيت

يجب خواتي في المرحلة الأولى أن ننخل المواد الجافة وهي الحليب والدقيق والخميرة والسكر ونخلطها جيدا وثم نضيف إليها الماء الدافئ ونخلطها جيدا بالمظرب السلك ونضعها جانبا والسبب من خلط المواد هو عدم وجدود تكتل في الخليط وحتى يتم تذويب السكر والخميرة جيدا و حتى تندمج مع الطحين.





















أخواتي إذا كان جو المطبخ حار ستحتاج إلى 7-10 دقائق أما في فصل الشتاء أو إذا كان المطبخ باردا فستحاج إلى 12- 15 دقيقة لتتخمر والذي من الممكن أن يؤثر على طراوة العجينة فيما بعد . ثم في المرحلة الثانية نقوم بنخل ال3 أكواب من المجموعة الثانية وإضافتها دفعة واحدة إلى الخليط السابق الذي قد تخمر ونعجن ويفضل أن نعجن بالعجانة الكهربائية وتكون من عدة مراحل وهي :


إضافة 3 أكواب الدقيق الخاص بالمرحلة الثانية وعجن الخليط .












ثم خلط المواد جيدا في هذه الحالة صوف نحصل على عجينة زغبيه وذات نتوءات كما هو موضح في الصورة 












ثم إضافة 1/2 كوب زيت ونعاود الخلط .









وسنحصل على عجينة تلصق باليد بهذه الصورة بعد مرور 10 دقائق وهذا أمر طبيعي في بداية عجن أي عجينة.











ومع مواصلة العجن مدة ربع ساعة أخرى سنحصل على عجينة ملساء متماسك ومندمجة وطرية ولا تلزق باليد كما هو مبين في الصورة أدناه.













والأخوات اللواتي يعانون من موضوع أن العجينة تكون دبقة وتلزق باليد السبب هو عدم العجن لمدة كافية ولكن أطمنهم أنهم إذا التزموا بالمعايير الدقيقة للمكونات والعجن لمدة 20 دقيق سيحصلون على عجينة خيالية والسبب في طول مدة العجن هو أنة كلما كانت فترة العجن طويلة كلما حصلنا على نتيجة أفضل من حيث الطراوة والهشاشة بعد الخبز . 













لاحظو أخواتي في الصورة أعلاه كيف أن العجينة لا تلتصق في جوانب الوعاء وفي نفس الوقت طريقة وليست قاسية . هذه هي المرحلة المطلوبة في أي عجينة.













وهنا صورة أوضح وأقرب للعجينة بعد إخراجها من وعاء العجن

----------


## شكولاتةuae

*التقطيع* 


بعد الحصول على عجينة بالمواصفات المطلوبة أعلاه نأتي لمرحلة التقطيع بعد ما ننتهي من عملية العجن ندهن اليد بنقاط بسيطة جدا من الزيت وندهن العجينة . أود أن أطلعكم خواتي على سر وهو بعد الانتهاء من عجن المواد جيدا كل تقطيع أو تقسيم في العجينة سيأثر عليها بشكل سئ لذا يجب أن ندرس تقطيع العجينة جيدا قبل البدء وللتوضيح أكثر أعطيكم مثال :-
ما نقوم به عادة هو أننا نقطع قطعة صغيرة من العجين ونفردها ثم نغير رأينا فنقوم بجمعها وإعادة فردها كل هذا خواتي يجعل العجين قاسية وغير طرية بعد الخبز ولجعل المهمة سهلة والنتيجة رائعة يجب أن نقرر ما سنقوم به في العجينة من حشو وتشكيل فمثلا
	إذا كان المطلوب( فطائر صغير الحجم) كفطائر السبانخ أو اللحم أو الدجاج لذا بعد الانتهاء من العجن نقوم بتقطيعها مباشرة إلى كور .
	إذا كان المطلوب بيتزا حجم كبير نقوم بتقسيم العجينة إلى قطع كبيرة حسب الحجم المطلوب.
	إذا كان المطلوب كروسان أيضاً نقوم بتقسيم العجينة لقطع كبيرة وذلك لفردها ومن ثم تقسيما إلى مثلثات وتعتبر هذه الطريقة أكثر الطرق التي لا تهدر كمية كبيرة من العجين عكس الطريقة التقليدية التي تحتاج إلى فرد العجين على شكل دائرة ومن ثم قطع الزوائد للحصول على شكل مستطيل.
وبهذه الطريقة نتجنب التقطيع العشوائي للعجينة كما وأننا لا في كل نوع فطاير سوف نحتاج فقط لعملية فرد ومن ثم تقطيع والحشو . والأهم هو التنسيق بين المراحل وتجنب إهدار الوقت.












وكما هو موضح في الصورة أعلاه فإنني قررت أن أعمل عدد 3 فطائر صغيرة مفرودة ومرشوشة بالزعتر وباقي العجينة كروسان حجم وسط لذا قسمت باقي العجينة إلى 3 كور بالتساوي.
















وبعد هذه الخطوة نقوم بترك العجينة فترة ال10-15 دقيقة حتى ترتاح ونستغل الفرصة لتجهيز الحشوات اللازمة. لاحظو أخواتي كيف أن العجينة أصبحت ملساء جدا وارتفعت قليل وذلك فقط بعد مرور مدة ال10 دقائق من تقطيعها فقط.














لاحظوا حبيباتي كيف لما نضغط عليها بالأصابع ما ترجع تنتفخ مرة ثانية ونلاحظ بعد إني الطحين المرشوش عليها ما ينعجن أو يندمج مع العجين هذي الملاحظات كلها خواتي تدل نجاح عملية العجن ودقة المقادير.













لما نبدا نفرد العجينة نحاول نبدأ بعدم الضغط الشديد على العجينة والفرد بخفة مرة ومرتين وهكذا لين تنفرد معانا















ملاحظة مهم جدا خواتي لما نفرد العجين المفروض ما تزيد سماكتها عن 1سم إلى ½ سم والسبب اذا قل السمك عن ½ سم بعد الخبز سوف نحصل على عجينة قاسية والسبب هو أن الفرد والترقيق الزائد يفقد العجينة كل الهواء الذي اكتسبته عند العجن.















سوف أتحدث قليلا عن لفة الكروسان وهي الشكل المحبب لنا جميعا . ولكن هناك بعض الاخواتي لم يتقن اللف جيدا أو تحدث لهم أخطا لذا أود إعطائهم بعض الملاحظات بسم الله نبدا. جميعا يعلم أن الكروسان يبدأ من شكل مثلث وأنسب طريقة للحصول على هذه المثلثات بدون إهدار العجين هو فرد العجين على شكل دائري ثم وباستخدام الجانب الغير حاد للسكين بتقطيع العجينة حيث نبدأ من وسط الدائرة حتى النهاية ونراعي تساوي أحجام المثلثات 










بعد الحصول على شكل المثلث نأتي للف وأنوه هنا أخواتي أنه كلما زاد طول المثلث كلما حصلنا على مجموع أكثر من الطبقات عند لف الكروسان ونلاحظ في الصورة أعلاه الفرق في الطول بين المثلثين.















لاحظوا أخواتي الكروسان رقم 1 هناك 4 طبقات والسبب هو أن المثلث كان طويلا أكثر عند اللف أم الكروسان رقم2 يحتوي على 3 طبقات فقط.

























ويرجع حجم وشكل الكروسان اليكي ولكن أخييتي كلما كان مثلث الكروسان طويل سوف نحصل على طبقات أكثر عند اللف وسوف يكون شكل الكروسان أحلى بكثير كما هو مبين في الصورة أعلاه.

----------


## شكولاتةuae

* مرحلة الخبز:*

الحين بعد ما صارت الفطاير المشكلة والبيتزا جاهزة بعد الحشو نأتي لمرحلة مهمة جدا جدا ألا وهي الخبز. تعددت الأسئلة من الاخواتي حول كيفية خبز الفطاير ؟ وعن أفضل نوعية من الصواني للخبز. سوف أتطرق الآن لموضوع صواني الخبز أيها أفضل وأيها أسوء مع سرد صفاتها من حيث النوعية والسمك وسوف نأخذ هنا مثالاً وهو السنبون رولز وفي الصورة أدنا العجينة بعد اللف وبعد الاختمار. 
























*أنواع الصواني : أولا التيفال*












تمتاز صواني التيفال بأنها غير قابلة لإلتزاق الأطعمة بها وهذه ميزة جيدة حيث تساعد عن الإستعاضة عن دهن الصواني وبالتالي نحصل على أطعمة ذات دهون أقل وأيضا تمتاز بثقل وسمك المعدن بها حين يزيد سمكها عن ¾ سم . نرجع لموضوعنا لا أنصح بخبز الفطاير بصواني التيفال وذلك يرجع لعدة أسباب أهمها سمك جدار الصينية وبذاك توزيع الحرارة يوسف يكون بطيئ جدا بالإضافة إلى الوقت الطويلة الذي سيستغرقه وبالتالي الحصول على فطاير صلبه وغير هشة . وكما نعرف جميعا فإنه كلما طالت مدة بقاء الفطاير في الفرن كلما قله الهشاشة والطراوة . بالإضافة إلى ارتفاع حواف معظم صواني التيفال وبالتالي فإن وجه وجوانب الفطاير لن تكتسب اللون الذهبي المحبوبة .











لاحظوا أخواتي ارتفاع حواف صينية التيفال.














لاحظوا حبيبتاتي ارتفاع الحواف حيث أن ارتفاع السنبون رولز أقل من ارتفاع الحواف (السنبون رولز بعد التخمير)

*ثانياً: الصواني التيفال المرتفعة الجوانب.*






















نلاحظ كيف أني الجوانب مرتفعة جدا جدا أكثر من السنبون وبهذه الصورة من المستحيل أن تحمر الجوانب وحتى الوجه لن تصل الحرارة لجميع القطع وسوف نحصل على قطع شبه بيضاء أو محمره من جانب واحد فقط وبالتالي لن يكون منظرها شهي. لذا خواتي من واقع خبرتي أنصح بتجنب استعمال هذه النوع من الصواني.

*ثالثاً: صواني التيفال الخفيفة والمنخفظة الجوانب.*




















لاحظوا أخواتي كيف الصينية خفيفة والجوانب منخفضة . هذي هي الصواني الأمثل بخبز الفطاير والبيتزا وجميع أنواع الفطاير ، والسبب أنها مصنوعة من ألمنيوم خفيف جدا لذا فإن توصيل الحرارة لجميع أنحاء الصينية بسرعة لذا لن تستغرق الفطاير وقت طويل حتى تنضج وهذا هو المطلوب . بالإضافة إلى أن الجوانب المنخفضة تساعد على احمرار الوجه المتساوي لجميع القطع في الصينية .













لاحظوا اخواتي كيف أن القطع بارزة من الصينية هذا هو المطلوب.

----------


## شكولاتةuae

وهنا أيضا كيف أن قطع السنبون رولز واضحة جدا وليست غارقة في الصينية لاحظوا اخواتي جوانب الصينية مفرودة مما يسهل توزيع الحرارة على جوانب القطع بالإضافة على الوجه. كما وأنني أنصح أخواتي بتغليف صواني الخبز بورق الألمنيوم وذلك لتسهيل مهمة التنظيف وحتى لا تعلق بقايا الحشوات في الصينية والتي تجمد بفعل الحرارة فتكون صلبة ويصعب تنظيفها لاحقاً

وهذه أخواتي صور متفرقة للسنبون رولز بعد إنتهاء عملية الخبز لاحظوا حبيباتي اللون الذهبي المكتسب بالإضافة إلى الهشاشة والطراوة.



























*
الشكل المثالي للفطاير من حيث اللون:*


جميعنا نتمنى اللون الذهبي المحبب للفطاير بعد الخبز وانتشرت في الفترة الأخيرة انواع كثيرة من خليط اللمعة ولكن مازلنا نجد بعض الأخوات يعانين من أن الفطاير لازالت ذات لون باحت غير شهي بالرغم من دهن الوجه السبب حبيباتي هو أن معظم خلطات التلميع تحتوي على صفار البيض وهو غالبا ما يكون ثقيل عند الدهن بالإضافة إلى رائحة الزفارة المنفرة. لذا ومن واقع خبرتي أفضل دهن الفطاير ببياض البيض نعم خواتي بياض البيض مع إضافة رشة بسيطة من الفانيليا والسبب أن البياض خفيف وعند التحمر تتوزع الحرارة بشكل متساوي على جميع أجزاء الفطاير. لاحظوا اخواتي الصورة أدناه ذات لون ذهبي رائع جدا وللعلم تم التقاط الصورة بكميرة الموبايل وبدون أي مؤثرات . وأيضا هناك جانب مساند بالإضافة إلى بياض البيض ألا وهو عند فرد العجينة قمت بدهن السطح بقطرات قليلة من الزيت لذا حصلت على هذه النتيجة.











ولكن انظروا اخواتي لهذه الصورة أدناه قمت بفرد العجين على طبقة خفيفة من الطحين وقبل إدخالها الفرن بالتأكيد قمت بدهنها بطبقة بياض البيض لذا جاء اللون الذهبي مطفئ قليلاً ولكنه لذيذ ويعطي إيحاء أن الفطاير شهيه. وهذا هو المطلوب.











الشكل المثالي للفطاير من حيث القوام 
لاحظوا حبيباتي في ال3 صورة أدناه ارتفاع الفطاير حتى بعد ما بردت . بالإضافة إلى احتفاظها بالشكل المنفوخ وما هبطت أثناء الخبز أو حتى بعد ما طلعناها من الفرن وممكن نحصل على هذي النتيجة بسهولة إذا التزمنا بالخطوات الصحيحة في التعامل مع العجينة بالإضافة إلى الخبز الصحيح.





























وهذه صورة قريبة جدا حتى تلاحظوا كيف أن جوانب السنبون اكتسبت اللون الذهبي المحمر وموزع بالتساوي وبطريقة مثالية على جميع القطع بالإضافة أنها ما هبطت بعد ما طلعناها من الفرن.

----------


## شكولاتةuae

*
الشكل المثالي من حيث الهشاشة:*




















*أخطاء واردة الحصول:*








في بعض الأحياء بالرغم من الالتزام بالمقادير المحددة للعجائن نحصل على فطائر غير طرية وشكلها لا يوحي بأنها شهية . لاحظوا أعزائي في الصورة أعلاه كيف أن لون الفطيرة غير متناسق بمعنى أخرى توجد نقاط حمراء وأماكن أخرة بيضاء والأسباب هنا كثيرة فمثلا العجينة لم تأخذ الوقت الكافي في العجن – عدم اندماج المواد جيد - بالإضافة إلى أني العجين كانت رخوة جدا عند التشكيل لذا لم تحتفظ بشكلها عند الخبز.













ونلاحظ شكلها أخواتي لا يوجد ارتفاع في الفطاير بالإضافة إلى افتقادها للهشاشة المرغوبة كما أنها متحجرة بعض الشي وقاسية.












وهذه صورة أخرى أحبتي لاحظوا لا يوجد إرتفاع بتاتاً 


نهاية التقرير أتمنى تكونوا استفدوا من المعلومات الواردة ودعواتكم وانتظروا جديدي.

----------


## thariya

ماشاءالله يسلمووووووو...اكي البنات بيستفيدوووون وااااااااااااايد

----------


## ام حمـداني

تسلمييييييييين والله يعطيج الف الف عافية وكلمة رووووووووووووعة شوي والله يحقق اللي في بالج الصراحة ماقصرتي

----------


## ro0o0osa

*ماشاءالله علييييييييج

نصاحج كلها صح عن تجربتي بالعجاين 


وفقج الله في ما يحبه و يرضاه ^_^*

----------


## جميلتي

ماااااااااااااااشااااااااااااااء الله مااااااااااااشاااااااااااااااااااااء الله عليج حبيبتي 

عيني عليج بارده 

اولا صدق صدق مشكورة على العجيبنه الحلوه يمي يمي يمي 

وثانيا ماشاء الله عليج ويزاج الله خير على الجهد اللي سويتيه لين كتبتي هالموضوع كله 

بارك الله فيج حبيبتي

----------


## حزينة المساء

شكرا عالموضوع الغالية

----------


## شكولاتةuae

تسلمون عزيزاتي

----------


## KFK-GRL

مشكووووووووووووورة على المجهود

----------


## Hno0odah

شكرا على التقرير الي اكثر من روعه 

ويسلموا الديات خيتوا

----------


## روح حبيبي

*مشكورة يا شكولاتة المنتدى

تسلمين عسوووولة

تحيااااااتي*

----------


## SweetGraphix

يزاج الله الف خير،،، ما شاء الله فعلا نستفيد من تعبج،،واجتهادج،،
الله يجعله في ميزان حسناتج،،

----------


## فتاة ليبيا

بارك الله فيك

----------


## awa

مشكوره الغاليه

الله يعطيج الف عافيه

----------


## مسافات

*ما شاء الله علييج ... تقريررررج راااائع ... 
والله يووفقج ياارب .. 
وتسلم ايدج ...*

----------


## ريتاج159

موضوع يستحق التثبيت مشكووووووووووورة

----------


## قاهرة القلوب

تسلم ايديج الغالية

----------


## ام_ثاني

تسلمين ,,, ومشكورة

----------


## ابداع

تسلمييين عالطبخه
وتسلمين عالشرح الوافي..

----------


## أم خيري

شكرا على الطريقة

----------


## برستيـج

انزين انا طبقت اللي قلتيه فديتج بالضبط .. بس طلعت عندي العيينه يابسه وغير هشه بتاتا البته ^_^ 

بس استخدمت القالب الزجاجي مب المنيوم ... معقوله هذا اللي أثر؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## hoor_23

تسلم الايادي

----------


## عضوة وبس

> لقد جاءت فكرة إنشاء تقرير عن عجينة ال10 دقائق وعن أساسيات العجائن عامة من واقع الأسئلة والاستفسارات الواردة إلي ، والسبب هو أنني وجميع العضوات عند إضافة موضوع جديد عن أي نوع من العجائن أو الفطائر فإننا نعرضها بالطريقة المعتادة وهي صور المكونات والحشوات ثم طريقة العجن ثم نخبزها ، ولكننا نجهل أن هناك فئة من الأخوات المبتدئات في صناعة المعجنات تصعب عليهم بعض المراحل التي تكون مبهمة كأساسيات ومبادئ المعجائن مثل طرق جمع المكونات وعجنها وتخميرها وتشكيلها فتكون أسألتهم لماذا أحصل على عجينة قاسية مع أنني قد التزمت بالمقادير بدقة؟ هل اجعل العجينة ترتاح بعد العجن وبعد التشكيل؟ العجينة تكون لينة وتلزق في اليد إذا كيف سأشكلها؟ كيف ألف العجين كالكروسان ؟ ومن هذه الأسئلة التي نعرفها جميعاً لذا أقترح أن ننشأ ملف يحتوي على جميع الأسرار والأفكار التي تجعل جميع الأخوات يحصلون على عجينة جيدة ولذيذة وهشة في كل مرة . 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Queen of Eleg

بارك الله فيكي يااختي الغالي
فايف استار لتتقريرك الرائع والممتاز ..
جزاك الله كل الخير ,,

----------


## نونو عسل

عفوا اريد اعرف كم تاخذ من الوقت في الفرن بالضبط؟؟؟

----------


## ~صاحبة السمو~

ما شاء الله 

الله يبارج فيج

----------


## عووووش

روعههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## عائشه محد

upupup

----------


## رتوش الامارات

للرفع

----------


## رتوش الامارات

الله يعطيج العافيه ما قصرتي

----------


## رتوش الامارات

لا اله الا الله وحده لا شريك له

----------


## أم مسعود

يزااااج الله خير الغالية كفيتي ووفيتي

----------


## MISS ALAIN

حبيبتي شوكولاته

الصور مب موجوده ):

يعطيج العافيه عالموضوع

----------


## BoA

حتى عندي أنا الصور ما طلعت... 
مشكورة ع التقرير.. 
=)

----------


## UAE.G

محد الصور ><
ابى اشووووووووووف

----------


## Honey Mona

تسلم ايدج استفدت من الموضوع مع اني الصور مو ظاهرة

----------


## قطوف دانية 2

موضوع قيم استفدت منه كثيييرا بس يااااااااااااااااااخسااااارة الصور مختفيييييية غير موجوده اتمنى لو يتم اعاده تحميلها للفاااااااااائدة للجميع 
جزاك الله خيرا على المعلومات

----------

